# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  النقد بعين أخرى

## فريد البيدق

يأتي هذا البيت ضمن أمثلة الشعر المغسول من الفائدة، لكنني رأيت فيه رأيا أورده لعلني أجد من الإخوة والأخوت تصويبا أو تأييدا!

كأننا والماء من حولنا . . . قوم جلوس حولهم ماءمن الواضح الذي لا يحتاج إلى توضيح أن الذوات لا تتشابه هنا، وأن الشاعر لا يقصد تشبيه نفسه مع من يجلس معهم بقوم جلوس حولهم ماء.
إذا: ماذا يقصد؟
إن بيان أركان التشبيه تبين وتجيب.
كيف؟
المشبه: حالة الشاعر مع رفقته.
المشبه به: الحالة المعهودة بمن يجسلون حول الماء من فراغ البال وهناءته وانصراف الذهن عن متاعب الحياة واستحضارها و...
الأداة: كأن.
الوجه: حالة الجلوس في جو غير مشحون بالمنغصات.
الغرض: المفارقة.
كيف؟
إن الشاعر رأى أن الانسجام غير موجود في جلسته، وأن ما معه بينهم تنافر لا يصلح لهذه الجلسة، وهذا نراه كثيرا في الأسر حيث تضم البيوت أزواجا لا يحبون زوجاتهم، وزوجات لا تحب أزواجها، لكنهم يظهرون بمظهر البيوت المتماسكة للمصلحة العامة.
وهذا ما حدث هنا، وبدل أن يعبر الشاعر عن هذه الحالة تعبيرا طويلا، أو تعبيرا مجازيا لا يحمل حالة الملل التي يستشعرها- عبر بهذا الأسلوب الذي ينقل ما في نفسه في ألفاظه وتعبيراته.

----------

